# Santos Sinkhole trail video



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

This is about 15 minutes of a recent ride at Santos. It was our first time at Santos with the mountain tandem.

This trail is a red but definitely not the most technical red.

The camera doesn't show the climbs and descents as they really are but that's ok.






PK


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Paul, that was a neat video just to observer the interaction between you and your stoker. Nice to see she's involved in the decisions and that her head is in the ride. I wished you were mic'd better. I only made it about 5 or 6 minutes through -- I'll maybe go back later to finish up.


----------



## i2ambler (Sep 23, 2009)

PMK said:


> This is about 15 minutes of a recent ride at Santos. It was our first time at Santos with the mountain tandem.
> 
> This trail is a red but definitely not the most technical red.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post.. but I just rode santos for the first time, and that trail is alot harder than it looks in this video.. nice job on the tandem - I had a hard time on my single!


----------

